# Boost question



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Just a quick question, where on the boost gauge is suppose to be max boost? There are three lines, 4 segments between them, and mine stops betwen the 2nd (halfway) line and the 3rd line. 

(________|___________||_____*_____|________)

Is this about max boost? or does my wastegate open early or something?

It is a digital gauge and apparantly not that accurate however.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wouldn't trust the original boost gauge for anything. If you really want to know if it's opening correctly get a Autometer Autogage 2 5/8 Mechanical Boost and Vac guage for 35 bucks. I think they moved the pressure to 5PSI once they moved to the T25 turbos.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I wouldn't trust the original boost gauge for anything. If you really want to know if it's opening correctly get a Autometer Autogage 2 5/8 Mechanical Boost and Vac guage for 35 bucks. I think they moved the pressure to 5PSI once they moved to the T25 turbos.


2nd that!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just to show you how bad the stock gauge is. Sometimes when I would hit full boost (used to be 7PSI) it would burry itself on the vaccume side. So yeah they suck


----------

